# plugin-container coredumps



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2011)

Recently I got really pissed at seeing firefox plugin-container dumping core...
It looks like setting

```
dom.ipc.plugins.enabled = false
```

Disables plugins completely (I don't use any plugin anyway) thus stopping this long-time bug


----------

